
Pros of Conses – Lesson learned about lists in Erlang - vidbina
http://vid.bina.me/tools/pros-of-conses
======
zzalpha
It's worth noting this is far from unique to Erlang. Any language that models
lists this way (Haskell and Lisp immediately spring to mind, but there's
plenty of others) share this property.

~~~
fenollp
What do you mean "lists this way"?

A list is always a linked list, simply of doubly, and that's the name that
defines the datastructure. If you want an other complexity for such-and-such
operation use another datasctructure. Be it stack, array / vector, tree, trie,
…

Lists are lists in C++, Erlang, Haskell, Obj-C, … If one calls a PHP `array()`
or a JS `[]` a list, it's not right in the CS sense, but it's correct in the
general sense I guess.

But then again, this is something one learns with time.

